# IP.Board v3.4 Calendar



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It is nice to have the TV Reminders Calendar back up and running, but it is lacking one very important feature -- a timed notification reminder for when an event nears.

Is there an available add-on or will this feature be incorporated into IPB v4.0?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

We have been working on it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Petition post hidden.

Petitions are not allowed here so I now have to close this thread.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------

